# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Comercio de Frutas Peru - Canada. Procedimientos, condiciones y otros.

## Arvef

Hola 
Siguiendo las recomendaciones de Bcilloniz, creo este tema para poder ahondar mas en este asunto del comercio de la Lucuma y otras frutas en especial con el mercado Canadiense. Me pareceria una buena oportunidad para muchos de nosotros que pertenecemos a este grupo, poder contar con informacion clara y detallada sobre cada producto agricola de interes. Por lo visto en varios temas dentro del foro, existen distintas preguntas relacionadas a los productos, como cantidad de hectareas minimas para que el negocio sea viable, cuales son los paises con mayor demanda, que productos tienen baja penetracion de mercado y posible crecimiento, tecnicas de cultivo, condiciones para poder ser exportado, entre otras. 
Mi intencion con este tema es tratar de definir como esta el mercado entre Peru y Canada en cuanto a las frutas, luego podrian abrirse otras temas de por ejemploÑ Peru y EEUU en cuanto a frutas o cualquier pais con Peru con cualquier producto mencionado en este foro (hortalizas, avicultura, cultivos industriales etc.) concentrando toda informacion posible dentro del tema, para que sea mas facil de encontrar para cada uno de nosotros. 
En cuanto a mi intencion de negocio es, dado que no cuento con un capital considerable, estoy investigando sobre distintos productos que puedan ser procesados y creen valor en los consumidores, aumentando ese valor con una marca, una presentacion que represente la calidad del producto, que le de mas que un producto, sino una experiencia de consumo, obteniendo informacion sobre las ventajas, origen, historia, etc. presentando esto ya sea en el mismo empaque o algo mas interesante como una pagina web, en la que puedas encontrar los productos y conocerlos al detalle, haciendolos mas conocidos y fomentando el consumo, interactuando con los productores, etc.  
Por otro lado, creando mas trabajo, no solo para el agricultor, sino empresas que fabriquen empaques, diseñadores, operarios, etc. Creando tambien, y seria bueno saber si ya existe una organizacion, que de apoyo a los agricultores, no solo en temas tecnicos, sino de gestion, planeamiento y mas. Seria una inversion pero que a la larga traeria beneficios para ambas partes, que mejor que tener proveedores capacitados y bien organizados. Los productos pueden ser harina de lucuma, pulpa de lucuma, mango en distintas presentaciones, y otros en los que figuran tambien productos que no son frutas como los ajies como insumo gastronomico. La clave mas alla de la eleccion de los productos, ya que nuestro pais cuenta con una variedad inmensa de productos de excelente calidad, es crear marca, no regalar nuestros productos sino fijar un precio de producto exclusivo lo que implica una presentacion exclusiva, con un servicio post-venta de primera, pensar bien en el material utilizado en el envase, el logo, y otros. Un negocio que a mi parecer tiene para expandirse a distintos paises y que puede ser consumido desde un niño hasta una cadena de restaurantes. 
En cuanto al Comercio con Canada: 
Menciono brevemente un interes fuerte en la ciudad de Montreal por productos orgánicos, se ve expresado tambien en las ferias que mencionan en el foro, la SIAL. Para poder comprender mas del mercado organico en Canada, recomiendan contactarse con la OTA (Organic Trade Association) y este video podria mostrar mayor informacion sobre el mercado organico en Canada y como es la linea para llegar a los consumidores, recomiendan empezar con la "Canadian Food Inspection Agency" que luego de verificar tu producto te contactan con los "Customs" que te abren la puerta al mercado, llegando a distribuidores, detallistas, etc.     
En cuanto a ferias en general, la Grocery Innovations Canada en Toronto muestra productos envasados. revisar la pagina de la CHFA, ve temas tambien como lo organico. www.chfa.ca. En Canada ya cuentan con un logo nacional de producto organico, y segun esta pagina http://www.organicweek.ca/ existen reuniones y grupos que fomentan el consumo de productos organicos, muestran el logo tambien. 
Verios de los requisitos canadienses para que puedan entrar productos a su pais se encuentran en la pagina de la CFIA http://www.inspection.gc.ca/english/toce.shtml, en los alimentos estan los frescos, procesados, productos organicos, entre otros. 
Bueno espero haber iniciado este tema, explicando algunas ideas, y en los siguientes mensajes voy a tratar de reunir toda la informacion cuantitativa que me sea posible para poder cumplir con el objetivo de este tema y enriquecer los conocimientos de cada uno de nosotros. 
Muchas gracias
Saludos
ArvefTemas similares: Artículo: Frutas y hortalizas peruanas acceden con más facilidad a Unión Europea que a otros mercados Artículo: Perú ofrece mejores condiciones para los negocios en América Latina Artículo: Perú redujo la pobreza más rápidamente que otros países de la región, según el BCP Artículo: Perú abastece el 4% de las frutas que EEUU compra a otros países Perú busca autorización de ingreso para otros productos a EEUU, informan

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Mi intencion con este tema es tratar de definir como esta el mercado entre Peru y Canada en cuanto a las frutas,

 Yo puedo conseguirte datos de los principales productos de las agroexportaciones del país; y como te comenté en el otro tema, cuentas con la vetaja de que no es un mercado con tantas exigencias y requisitos fitosanitarios -por el tema del frío- por lo que podrías exportar gran variedad de productos, en comparación con otros mercados internacionales.   

> En cuanto a mi intencion de negocio es, dado que no cuento con un capital considerable, estoy investigando sobre distintos productos que puedan ser procesados y creen valor en los consumidores, aumentando ese valor con una marca, una presentacion que represente la calidad del producto, que le de mas que un producto, sino una experiencia de consumo, obteniendo informacion sobre las ventajas, origen, historia, etc. presentando esto ya sea en el mismo empaque o algo mas interesante como una pagina web, en la que puedas encontrar los productos y conocerlos al detalle, haciendolos mas conocidos y fomentando el consumo, interactuando con los productores, etc.

 Para darte una idea, vengo escuchando el crecimiento de los siguientes productos -que podrías conseguirlos como orgánicos-: 
Lúcuma, Palta, Maca, Camu Camu, Mangos, Aguaymanto, Quinua, Ajos, Orégano, Kion, e incluso sé de un productor de pisco orgánico. Además, tienes los productos típicos de nuestra gastronomía que podrían ser de tu interés: limones, ajíes, cebollas y creo que el tema de la papa -oriunda del Perú- podría ser una buena idea para el concepto que tienes en mente.   

> Los productos pueden ser harina de lucuma, pulpa de lucuma, mango en distintas presentaciones, y otros en los que figuran tambien productos que no son frutas como los ajies como insumo gastronomico. La clave mas alla de la eleccion de los productos, ya que nuestro pais cuenta con una variedad inmensa de productos de excelente calidad, es crear marca, no regalar nuestros productos sino fijar un precio de producto exclusivo lo que implica una presentacion exclusiva, con un servicio post-venta de primera, pensar bien en el material utilizado en el envase, el logo, y otros. Un negocio que a mi parecer tiene para expandirse a distintos paises y que puede ser consumido desde un niño hasta una cadena de restaurantes.

 Ese es un trabajo de marketing que seguramente va a requerir de inversión, porque supongo que debes estar en el paso inicial de educar a los consumidores canadienses acera de las bondades de los productos orgánicos del Perú. Lo bueno -como nos comentas- que existe un mercado y una tendencia a consumir productos orgánicos en Canadá. 
Además, cuenta conmigo para apoyarte en el proceso de la creación de la marca y su imagen, porque entiendo que le quieres dar valor agregado con eso.   

> En Canada ya cuentan con un logo nacional de producto organico, y segun esta pagina http://www.organicweek.ca/ existen reuniones y grupos que fomentan el consumo de productos organicos, muestran el logo tambien.

 Eso es algo que definitivamente necesita el Perú para poder posicionar mejor nuestros productos orgánicos. Tienes la suerte que el Perú es visto en el extranjeo como un país ancestral y megadiverso, por loq ue puede jugar a tu favor. 
Además te comento que pienso hacer propuestas de logoptipo para productos orgánicos del Perú -por iniciativa propia- para ver si se genera un discusión al respecto y aceleramos este proceso que tarde o temprano se tiene que dar... Entonces por qué no hacerlo de una vez...Ya lo haré cuando encuentre algún tiempito libre. 
Saludos, y seguimos adelante con este proyecto  :Wink:  
Bruno 
PD: Por si acaso, moví tu tema del foro de Fruticultura, al foro de Comercialización.

----------


## Arvef

Perfecto no ha ningun problema.
Bueno, para tener un orden, creo que seria bueno definir una lista de los productos exportables y exortados, entre organicos y tipicos del peru, como indicas en tu mensaje y agregarle informacion, en cuanto a volumen exportado, y otros datos que de hecho ayudarian para saber la penetracion de mercado en cuanto a una demanda que podamos inferir.
Por el lado del negocio tomar esos productos como objetivos, pero empezar con los que representen una mayor facilidad, dado que tenemos que aprender, ganar experiencia y de ahi comercializar los de mayor complejidad, admas para definir desde un comienzo una linea fija de productos, ya despues se abriran otras lineas, osea si se comienza con organicos solo llevar productos organicos y promocionarlosy luego ya abrirse a otros productos que no pertenescan al tema organico.
Ahora que tan facil sera comprarle a los agricultores estos productos organicos, deben ser agricultores que cuenten con alguna certificacion?, sabiendo que es para exportar, y saben que se necesita para comercializar estos productos? la idea es que sea una empacadora, yo estoy mas acostumrado a plantas industriales de plasticos, pero no tengo mucho conocimiento en cuanto a los requisitos que debe poner digesa para poder funcionar como empacadora.
Gracias Bruno por tu ayuda, en cuanto a este tema.
Yo te apoyo en lo que sea para poder definir el logo peruano de productos organicos, de hecho habria que contactarse con los que agricultores organicos y entidades relacionadas, porque son elloslos que deberian definir esto, pero por el lado de comercializacion es una ventaja, asi que tambien conviene, facil presentadoles el logo, los beneficios, todo lo que se pueda, dan su apoyo y asi se facilitaria el registro oficial. Asi que cuenta conmigo.
Listo ya estamos en contacto, sobre la inversion de diseño de logo, web, marca, etc. si la he considerado dentro del plan de negocio, estoy formandolo para presentarlo a una entidad financiera.
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado: 
Te escribo para recomendarte que asistas a la Feria Expoalimentaria 2010. Allí vas a encontrar a un montón de productores orgánicos de distintas partes del país, y la oferta exportable de cada uno de ellos. Teniendo en cuenta los plazos que tienes para iniciar el negocio, no te recomendaría esperar hasta el año siguiente para que empieces a establecer contactos con los mismos productores y empresa exportadoras que allí participan. 
No estoy seguro si has ido, o si tenías pensado ir a la feria; pero es un evento al que no dejaría de asistir si yo estuviera en tus zapatos. Además, allí se está realizando el evento Perú Natura 2010, donde se exponen distintos temas sobre la producción y comercialización de nuestros productos orgánicos. 
Yo voy a ir el viernes para pasarle la voz a algunas personas sobre AgroFórum.pe, ya que siempre hay interesados en este tipo de ferias, así que si quieres nos podemos encontrar allí para ver algunos productos y conversar al respecto. 
Saludos 
Bruno

----------


## Arvef

Me has adelantado en comentar esto, justo mi enamorada ha diseñado un stand para la feria y me dijo que me podia dar entradas, asi que voy de todas maneras. Me parece que el evento de productos orgánicos fue ayer, que pena. ero de todas maneras estoy ahi. Mañana a que hora estaras en la feria? De hecho es muy importante asistir a ferias, no solo las que estan relacionan directamente con el producto sino las que tienen cierta relación, como ferias de plasticos, donde siempre hay nuevos empaques y otros productos que se relacionan, muy recomendable. Nos vemos el viernes entonces y seria bueno que mas personas del foro asistan.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Arvef:  
Yo puedo ir en la mañana o en la tarde; no tengo problemas con el horario. Dime a qué hora crees que te conviene a ti para encontrarnos allá.  
Saludos

----------


## Arvef

Ya perfecto
Si es en la mañana seria a eso de las 10-11am y en la tarde, creo que cierran a las 6 me parece, asi que a las 3-4pm. Por mi lado no hay problemas en verdad, estoy libre hasta las 5pm.
Me avisas a que hora prefieres.
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

A las 11 am sería mejor, porque en la tarde va a haber un tráfico insoportable por todo Lima. Te paso el teléfono de mi oficina para coordinar antes: 241-4422. Me ubicas desde las 9 am.  
Saludos.

----------


## Arvef

Listo te llamo antes de salir para alla.
Nos vemos
Armando

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Armando: 
Se cruzaron las llamadas y ahora estoy de nuevo en la oficina. Voy a estar en la feria en media hora. 
Voy a repartir tarjetas de AgroFórum.pe, así que si me vez por ahí me pasas la voz. También estoy llevando cámara de fotos para si puedo sacar algunas interesantes, que te sirvan para presentar tu proyecto. 
Lamentablemente no tengo celular en este momento porque me lo robaron, pero si no nos encontramos, toma nota de las cosas interesante y después conversamos para ver a qué conclusiones podemos llegar. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Armando: 
Por suerte no llegamos a hablar en la mañana porque me quedé botado camino a la feria, y no tengo celular porque me lo han robado. Por suerte pude arreglar el carro allí donde se quedó botado y pude asistir a la feria finalmente, pero me pase 2 horas varado por allí cerca. 
En ese sentido, te comento que tomé nota de varios productos y que tengo un arsenal de folletos y tarjetas con los distintos proveedores que se presentaron. Además, te recomiendo leer un artículo de Agraria.pe, sobre la exposición de una canadiense que habló sobre la necesidad del marketing para poder vender productos orgánicos del Perú. (Está en el foro de Producción Orgánica). 
Me cometas qué te pareció la feria; y si encontraste productos y productores para tu proyecto. 
Saludos

----------


## Arvef

Bruno
Envie un mensaje pero no salio, que raro. Si te llame pero justo habias salido hacia como 5 minutos de la oficina, y luego llame al otro telefono que me dieron pero no contestaron.
Bueno estuve como 3 horas desde las 11 hasta las 2 y media por ahi, y me quedo corto el tiempo, en verdad que ha sido recontra util haber asisitido, ya estoy separando las tarjetas de presentación y toda la información que me han dado, para ir armando una buena base de datos, tengo posibles proveedores, organismos nacionales que apoyan la comercializacion, información sobre la competencia y lo que hacen, de hecho he notado cosas similares a las de mi proyecto pero sigo haciendo enfasis en los temas de definir una imagen de calidad, facil acceso a la informacion detallada del producto, y sobre todo manejar una amplia linea de productos, que eso es lo que no he visto, la mayoria se centra en 3 o 4 productos, y si son mas ya los manejan dentro de una lista general de productos, la idea es integrarlos pero al mismo tiempo darles el espacio que sea necesario para poder detallar cada uno. Me imagino que el factor capital, y el factor geografico hacen que uno no pueda ampliar esa lista y se tenga que quedar con algunos, pero me parece que haciendo una estrategia a nivel logistico, productivo, de marketing y otras, se podria solucionar eso, descentralizando las funciones en cierta medida y que eso permite manejar todos los productos que se desean y a un buen precio, porque tener proveedores de casi todos los rincones del Peru y traer los productos a lima para ser procesados no me parece muy rentable, por lo pronto he visto en Piura especificamente en Paita que estan alquilando lotes, ahi tengo el dato de la empresa, no me parecio mala idea. Bueno ya seguimos conversando. 
Para no salirnos tanto del tema, estaba presente tambien la Embajada de Canada quienes recomiendan contactarse con la TFO, ellos forman parte de los distintos metodos para entrar al pais, sobretodo apoyan a los negocios entre Canada y paises en vias de desarrollo.
Saludos
Armando V.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Armando: 
Efectivamente, a mí también se me quedó corto el tiempo en la feria para revisar todos los stands, y se me acabaron las tarjetas antes de irme, pero como bien dices, me fue muy útil haber estado presente. 
Cuando quieras nos podemos reunir para conversar del proyecto, por que más o menos tengo algo en mente como para intercambiar ideas a ver qué te parece. En ese sentido, coincido contigo acerca de la importancia de poder agrupar todos estos productos para ofrecerlos como una sola línea de productos. 
Como leí en un artículo que te recomendé, para vender productos orgánicos hay que hacer un especial trabajo de marketing para presentar al público un producto único, a través de su empaque o presentación, y a través de la historia que rodea a cada uno de los productos orgánicos que pretendes comercializar en Canadá. 
En ese sentido, yo creo que tu negocio debería recibir los productos procesados por los mismo productores, para que tú simplemente te encargues de darle el aspecto final, con un buen logo y presentaciones para los distintos consumidores. 
En fin, cuando quieras podemos conversar por teléfono o en algún lado para que sigas adelante con este proyecto, porque me sigue pareciendo algo intersante; o en otras palabras, una buena idea. 
Saludos; y espero mañana poder publicar algunas fotos que tomé en la Expoalimentaria 2010, para comentar algunas cosas sobre la feria y las cosas interesantes que pude ver por allí. 
Bruno

----------


## Arvef

Que tal Bruno 
Si justo ya estaba esperando tu respuesta, en estos dias he seguido investigando sobre algunos productos orgánicos, con ellos me refiero a lo que ya antes he mencionado: productos organicos procesados con una propuesta de valor, con presentacion en envases, botellas, que contengan una imagen de calidad orgánica, tratando de siempre mostrar una imagen de cuidado al medio ambiente y sobretodo de la salud personal. 
Me parece interesante que menciones que me conviene adquirir los productos ya procesados de manera que sea menor la inversion, de hecho era una duda que tenia por el tema de costos, pero si lo recomiendas debe ser porque el producto final, aun asi comprando el insumo no como natural sino procesado, debe mantener un precio competitivo. Algunos datos que he podido obtener es que el tema del crecimiento de consumo de p. orgánicos también sugiere que el consumo sea local, y no existan tantas importaciones de productos frescos, segun eso veo una amenaza pero creo que si llegamos a crear una marca y que esta sea reconocida, no va a correr el mismo riesgo, ahora de todas maneras hay productos que solo se consiguen en Peru, y ya sean exportados procesados o frescos, no tendrian con quien competir en los mercados locales de su destino.  
Otro factor importante es el hecho de la no dependencia internacional, estas crisis nos han enseñado que el mercado internacional no siempre es fuerte y lucrativo, por eso muchas empresas administran su mercado para que sean bien distribuidos y depender 50/50, 50% del mercado nacional y la otra parte del mercado internacional. Es por eso que la busqueda de productos que cumplan con la demanda nacional también forman parte de mi investigación, en Canada he visto un producto de un empresa que ahorita no recuerdo el nombre pero maneja distintas marcas, una de ellas es Earth's Best Organic y producen Formula para bebes orgánica, buen producto para el mercado nacional, entre otros que ya mencionare en otros temas. 
Lo importante es aprovechar las oportunidad que se nos presentan y dejar el nombre del país en alto y yo considero buena la inversión extranjera pero hasta cierto punto, creo que nosotros no somos un país que considera la investigación o el desarrollo como una necesidad para el crecimiento, y es por eso que otras empresas extranjeras vienen y utilizan nuestras materias primas o insumos naturales, les dan un valor agregado y se llevan gran parte de la utilidad, y se que en algunos casos
no sucede esto, no trato de generalizar, pero creo que los primeros en preocuparnos por el crecimiento de los agricultores deberiamos ser nosotros y no dejar que otros aprovechen el bajo costo que estos ofrecen, mi idea de negocio considera eso como algo principal para el crecimiento del mercado, mientras mejor capacitados esten, mejores herramientas informaticas, en fin mejores oportunidades nos darian a los que buscamos comercializar estos productos, una mayor cantidad de productos, con mas certificaciones, creo que si se entiende cual es el objetivo, derepente ganar menos de manera unitaria pero al manejar mayores volumenes, ahi se compensaria la utilidad. 
Voy a reunir informacion para postearla mas tarde, ahorita estoy en la Universidad y todo lo tengo en mi laptop.
Saludos
Armando V.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Armando: 
Coordinemos una reunión para intercambiar ideas sobre tu proyecto, porque el 4 de noviembre me voy de viaje a Londres. Yo puedo cualquier día de la semana, así que sería bueno que me digas a qué hora podría ser para ver si nos reunimos aquí en mi oficina o en algún otro lado. 
Saludos; y también tienes el teléfono de mi oficina para ubicarme. 
Bruno

----------


## Arvef

Hola Bruno
Si, de todas maneras, pero esta semana esta media complicada, podria desde el Lunes 11,  ya tu me dices si te conviene que sea temprano o en la tarde. Voy a preparar algo también para poder revisar unas cosas, y ver que me dice el candiense sobre sus avances. 
Cualquier cosa me avisas sino te estoy llamando durante esta semana para coordinar bien. 
Saludos
Armando V.

----------

